# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  OriHime, telepresence avatar robot, Ory Laboratory Co., Ltd., Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Ory Laboratory Co., Ltd.

orihime.orylab.com

----------


## Airicist

OriHime

Uploaded on Apr 18, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Article "OriHime is your eyes and ears back home"

by Jason Falconer
February 20, 2013

----------


## Airicist

CES 2015 - OriHime personal avatar robot demonstration – ShinyShiny

Published on Jan 10, 2015




> A quick demo of some of the features of the OriHime robot, designed to be a real-world avatar for people who are bedbound or unable to go out because of illness or injury.
> 
> Read more here:
> "CES 2015: the OriHime robot is a second body for bedbound patients"
> 
> by Holly Brockwell
> January 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

orihime-Biz

Published on Jul 5, 2017

----------

